# When is it too late for cut out.



## doc25 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi all, have a friend who seems to have two hives living in an abandoned house. I went by to look and they really are bees!
It's the middle of August, this will be my 1st cut out and I'm located a bit North of most of you (Saskatchewan, Canada). I can leave the bees until spring with no problem, so should I cut them out now or wait. My interest is to turn them into colonies.
Any free advice appreciated .


----------



## scrapiron (Aug 18, 2011)

If you can leave them in the house over winter, do it. In Canada, I would def say it is late.


----------



## wkinne (Jul 17, 2010)

Yup, wait till spring if you can. They are more likely to survive where there at, too little time to put up enough honey to over winter.


----------



## doc25 (Mar 9, 2007)

I've been thinking about it the last few days and you guys are right. I'm going to be pulling supers in a week and a half so how would I expect them to make it. Thanks for the input guys!


----------



## reneal (Sep 6, 2006)

Yep, leave it till spring. My experience with a few cutouts is that they're much more likely to abscond this late in the season. Then there's also the problem of having enough stores for winter, which is probably a lot bigger concern where you're at. Move them as soon as it warms up in the spring.


----------

